# In need of advice regarding the Big Island



## katsgarden (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm planning a family vacation to the Big Island this September.  I have a search in for timeshares, and have been matched a few times, but have passed on them so far.  We are also looking at vacation rentals through VRBO, either in the Kailua-Kona area for the Kohala Coast area.  I recently talked to one property manager who indicated that the Kailua-Kona area has been experiencing what they call "vog", due to the volcano activity.  This particular property manager was pitching his home in the Kohala area. Not being familiar with the island, I would really appreciate your advice or preference to which area you prefer. We are looking for a relaxed vacation and close to some of the better beaches that are easy to get to. Now, I'm concerned about the so called "vog".  Thanks for any help!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2014)

katsgarden said:


> We are looking for a relaxed vacation and close to some of the better beaches that are easy to get to. Now, I'm concerned about the so called "vog".  Thanks for any help!




Vog is a fact of life on the Big Island, and it can be common around the Kona side of the island. It can happen anywhere on the island, but if you want a vacation most likely vog-free, and close to the better beaches, then you'd want to stay in Kohala.  The north end of the Big Island is the oldest part of the island, so has the most developed beaches, and is furthest from the volcanoes. Vog doesn't have a "season," and can happen at any time.

Dave


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 6, 2014)

We spent six days on the big island April 11-17 at three different places. Driving south from the Kona airport there was noticeable vog on the hills to the east. This had us concerned because we had reservations three days later in Kuilua-Kona.

When we returned, there was still vog condensed on the hill, but the shore and town area was sunny with a nice blue sky most of the time. We stayed in an ocean front hotel and loved the town. 

Many people like to stay at the big resorts in the Kohala area further north. There is no town there and we found the area very bland. Big Island is the newest island, so the beaches are small, nothing like beaches on the mainland coasts. 

Consider staying a day or two in Volcano.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2014)

We absolutely love the Big Island. Even though we own a timeshare on Maui we've spent many summer vacations on the Big Island.

To me you really need to stay in both Kona and the Waikoloa resort area to get a feel.  Also a couple of nights in Volcano Village is a must. 

Our favorite in Volcano is a B&B, Kilauea Lodge.

http://www.kilauealodge.com/

The reason I suggest staying in both Kona and Waikoloa resort is that there is a different vibe to each area.  Kona is the small, funky little town.  Lots of restaurants, shops, walking around town is fun.  Also from there you are closer to the southern end of the island, places like the coffee farms, the Place of Refuge.

Waikoloa resort is just what it sounds like, a resort area.  Manicured lawns, golf courses, condos.  There are some restaurants, many of them are in the hotels.  Two shopping areas.  This area is closer to the north end of the island like Waimea, Havi and the Waipo Valley.

Our favorite beaches are found both in Kona (Kakaluu Beach Park for snorkeling) and north of Waikoloa (either Hapuna or the beach at the Mauna Kea).

Anywhere you stay on the island you're going to do quite a bit of driving, especially if you just pick one area to stay in and want to see a lot.

I'm happy to provide any additional information or input you'd like.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 6, 2014)

Have you found this thread?
What's the best Kona timeshare?
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211142



katsgarden said:


> I recently talked to one property manager who indicated that the Kailua-Kona area has been experiencing what they call "vog", due to the volcano activity.  ... Now, I'm concerned about the so called "vog".  Thanks for any help!


I wouldn't pick one end of the other because of VOG. We'd find a new property manager. Luanne, unlike the property manager, makes some good points.



Luanne said:


> The reason I suggest staying in both Kona and Waikoloa resort is that there is a different vibe to each area.


Nice, accurate summation of the two areas.
If we were staying for two weeks, we'd certainly aim for a week in both areas. 

However, we have never done so as our visits to BI have only been a week long prior to heading to Maui and we have stayed in South Kona (for reasons similar to why we usually stay in the Lahaina area) for our past 3 trips and our one coming up again where we'll be at Kona Coast Resort for the third time. We have been happy with that resort.

When visiting the Volcano ... a stay in the area makes the visit MUCH easier, especially if you don't like driving dark, long, windy (as in curvy road) roads at night, sometimes in the rain and wind (as in blowing air).



Luanne said:


> Anywhere you stay on the island you're going to do quite a bit of driving, especially if you just pick one area to stay in and want to see a lot.


A little under stated ... On BI you will drive a LOOOOTTTTTTT unless you camp at the beach for the entire trip. Trina, on our first trip, more than once reverted to toddler stage and blurted out ... "Are we there yet?" :hysterical:

Driving suggestions for the BE:
Get Hawaii The Big Island Revealed (great ideas, maps and directions)

Always fill up before leaving for the day (gas isn't always easy to find)

Always take snacks (same as for gas, not always easy to find)

A Wrangler (or at least a 4X4) makes many more places to visit available (see Big Island Revealed).


----------



## crf450x (Jun 6, 2014)

We love the big island and will be there next week.  We have stayed in Kona before but couldn't find the type of beaches we like to spend time at.  The type of beach that has enough sand to pitch an umbrella and put down a few chairs, has great snorkeling and decent waves for body boarding.  There are several great places to snorkel around the Kona area where you will almost always see Honu, the Hawaiian green sea turtle and a nice variety of fish, but at these places you wont find a typical sandy beach.  There may be some out in the Kona area, but we didn't find any.

However, we Love the Kohala coast area and staying at HGVC Kingsland in Waikoloa.  This resort is not on the beach but is close to some of the best beaches we have ever visited.  All the guide books will say Hapuna is a great beach, and it is, but just south of there is Beach 69 that is a little secluded with multiple coves to set up for a great, relaxing day at the beach.  There are no signs for it, unless things have changed but it is right off mile marker 69, hence the name.  One thing that we noticed here was that almost at each cove there were groups of people smoking some type of special herb.  They must of been taking their medicine.  We were with our kids and did not feel it was necessary to leave as these people seemed generally very relaxed with occasional outbursts of laughter...

Another great place to check out is Kiholo bay.  Very interesting black sand, which is more like black pebbles, and a number of interesting things to check out and explore.  There is an abandoned and condemned octagonal house on the Beach that was once owned by Loretta Lynn, then there is a huge estate that is owned by the inventor of the pace maker, plus a few cool lava tubes you can swim in that are fed directly from the sea.  Very cool place to hike around for a few hours.  Will post pictures next week when we get there.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 6, 2014)

I just spent 3 days at Volcano Park KMC and a week at Shell Mauna Loa Village (Keahou Bay).  I had a new Dodge Charger and only had to get gas once midtrip and then filled up before returning.  No problem finding gas stations, no problem finding food or snacks.

We went to Hilo, Kona, Waikoloa, Volcano park and my mileage at turn in after 10 day rental on BI was 685 miles to give you an idea of how much driving you might do.


----------



## katsgarden (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for all of these great tips!  I should also mention, one of my adult sons that will be with us, has a slight disability due to a massive stroke one year ago. His right side was affected. Although he has learned to walk, he uses a cane if walking for any distance.  So, the beaches would need to be accessible and sandy. We most likely will be spending much time at the pool, but I know he will want to try and do some snorkeling.  Also, we don't want to spend hours driving around the island. Maui might have been a better choice for beaches, but he's never been to the Big Island and that was his choice.  Since this trip is really for him, we want to make it as special as possible.  Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## Chrispee (Jun 6, 2014)

When we go to the big island, I don't use and exchange as rentals are so cheap and I find the value is greater.  I'm trading in II though, and perhaps if I had access to HGVC Kingsland in Waikoloa it would be a different story.

It's tough to find a place right on a sandy beach on the BI unless you're staying at a hotel.  You could check out vrbo.com and try to grab something like the Magic Sands Condos:

http://www.konahawaii.com/ms.htm

Last trip we stayed in Waikoloa for $135 per night taxes/fees included, but it's about an 8 minute walk to the beach so I'm not sure the area would work for you:

http://www.alohaluxurygetaways.com/30996

Honestly, if you're not into driving I'm not sure I would recommend the Big Island.  IMO it's the island where you will end up doing the most driving.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 6, 2014)

*Kailua Kona*

A fun rather deteriorated older town with lots of restaurants and bars. We have been about a dozen times and we prefer being near the old town. Like the Whyndam Hawaiian Resort. I would stay at least one night in the Vulcanoes Park Area. I love the fancy hotels up toward Kohala but would only like to stay there a night or two. If you like remote and quiet like a lot of vacationers this might be what you want.
We are going next December for a couple weeks. Have fun.
Oh, the vog is unpredictable and we have seen it several times but only once bad to us.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2014)

Should have mentioned that last summer we spent two weeks on Maui (in our timeshare) and then a week on the Big Island. Stayed two nights in Volcano, then rented 5 nights in Kona at Kona Reef.  Since we were renting I wanted to be right on the water. We were, and it was heaven.   Found that rental through vrbo.

I thought I had seen somewhere a chart of the beaches on the Big Island, and it might have included access information.  I know the access for Hapuna Beach and the beach at the Mauna Kea could be tricky for someone with mobility issues.  If I can find that, I'll post it.

This wasn't what I was looking for, but it might be helpful:

http://www.accessiblehawaii.com/destinations/beaches/


----------



## RichardL (Jun 7, 2014)

Based upon your son's needs I would recommend Kingsland or the Hilton Waiokoloa Resort.  I now have a walking disability.  Both of these locations where I own have nice pools and free access to the swimming lagoon at the Hilton Hotel where the dolphins are.  Both resorts offer every 30 minutes a shuttle all around the entire Resort town.  I have never considered Vog an issue that this location.
Send me a pm if you have a desirable TS location to exchange or want to rent.  I recommend it as the best island location to spend 7 days at.


----------



## JanB (Jun 7, 2014)

*Beach Tucked In*



RichardL said:


> Based upon your son's needs I would recommend Kingsland or the Hilton Waiokoloa Resort.  I now have a walking disability.  Both of these locations where I own have nice pools and free access to the swimming lagoon at the Hilton Hotel where the dolphins are.  Both resorts offer every 30 minutes a shuttle all around the entire Resort town.  I have never considered Vog an issue that this location.
> Send me a pm if you have a desirable TS location to exchange or want to rent.  I recommend it as the best island location to spend 7 days at.



There is a state beach that is very accessible with restroom facilities we just discovered after 16 years going to the Big Island.  Can't remember it's name, but it is tucked in just beyond the parking lot of the boat harbor near Kailua-Kona.  Sand, shallow and looks like a good snorkel spot although we haven't tried it yet.  It is the sight of the ancient fish catching ponds.

As for VOG, it comes and goes and can migrate to the other islands as well.  We've noticed an increase over the last several years, but, since we don't have respiratory problems, it has never been a problem for us.  There is so much to do and see on the Big Island that a week is never enough.  After all these years visiting, we keep finding new things to do.  Have a wonderful vacation!!


----------



## daventrina (Jun 7, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Honestly, if you're not into driving I'm not sure I would recommend the Big Island.  IMO it's the island where you will end up doing the most driving.


+1
Given the description of you needs, Maui or Kauai may be a much better fit for what you're looking for.

If you stick with the BI, as others stated, your best be would likely be up north and not in Kona.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2014)

daventrina said:


> +1
> Given the description of you needs, Maui or Kauai may be a much better fit for what you're looking for.
> 
> If you stick with the BI, as others stated, your best be would likely be up north and not in Kona.



I think she said the Big Island was her son's choice, and this trip is for him.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jun 7, 2014)

katsgarden said:


> Now, I'm concerned about the so called "vog".



I would not worry too much about the vog.  We get it on Oahu as well, as long as the winds are right.  If it is really bad, people with respiratory problems can have breathing problems.  And, it makes the air a bit hazy.  

But, the vog issue can change daily with the winds and/or rain.  Voggy today or this week.   Clear and sunny tomorrow.   

While you are there, you should drive to the Waipio valley.   It is quite beautiful.  You can't really drive down in it without a 4 wheel drive, but you can walk.  It is in the Hamakua area of the big island.   There is also a zip line operator in Hamakua if you are looking for some excitement. 


There is a irrigation flume ride that is supposed to be really fun.  I have never done it but keep meaning to every time I'm over there. 
http://www.flumindaditch.com/


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2014)

SnowDogDad said:


> There is a irrigation flume ride that is supposed to be really fun.  I have never done it but keep meaning to every time I'm over there.
> http://www.flumindaditch.com/



Is this up and running again?  A few years back I heard it had closed down.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jun 7, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Is this up and running again?  A few years back I heard it had closed down.



They were closed for a couple of years due to some damage from an earthquake, but I think they are open again.   Their web site does *not* have a phone number nor does it give any status.   However, I found a different site that may be the right now. 

http://www.kohaladitchadventures.com/


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 7, 2014)

The Kohala Ditch is up and running again. I was there in May.

Kona  has some nice small beaches and has a small town feel, which is why our family likes it.  Waikoloa is more of a resort feel, with the higher prices that go along with a nice resort. It does have A-Bay which is a nice beach with easy access.

If OP's son can do steps you might want to try the Fairwinds tour as it has some of the best snorkeling with easy access off the back of the boat, and fantastic snorkeling.

I also agree with the suggestion to spend a night in Hilo. We spend  night at the Hilo Seaside and found it made visiting Hilo much more enjoyable as we were not rushed, by breaking up what could be along day.  Not a resort hotel but very convenient to enjoy that side of the island. ($95 on Priceline.) 

There are some nice, easy access waterfalls on the Hilo side, which is the rain forest side.  When we were at the tropical gardens north of Hilo last month they had a golf cart providing a ride down to the beach view for elderly and less mobile people. It is something that really is beautiful.

Kauai is our second home in the islands, but Hawaii is our second favorite.  No matter where you stay you should enjoy it.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 8, 2014)

Luanne said:


> I think she said the Big Island was her son's choice, and this trip is for him.



Our last trip ... I picked BI ... We wound up on Maui ... 

Because of DW's needs ... we went to Maui.
She said "If I can't do anything else ... at least it can sit on the beach at our resort and watch the waves."

This trip she offered to hang at the resort if she can't drive, or JEEP or other activities. She's a sweet heart.
And then we go to Maui for two weeks.

Sometimes ... what one wants .... just isn't the best option 

4 minutes showing why Maui may be a good trip:
http://vimeo.com/32505472


----------



## Blues (Jun 9, 2014)

daventrina said:


> 4 minutes showing why Maui may be a good trip:
> http://vimeo.com/32505472



Cool video, Dave.  Thanks!

Do you know the location where they're jumping from the cliff into the water, at around 1:10 to 1:30 in the video?  I'd love to visit there when we go this autumn.

-Bob


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 9, 2014)

A very nice video and Maui is Paradise! I first thought that it was done by Dave and Trina with their friends because it gave a date of a week's vacation and I figured it was their vacation but it wasn't.

I had to laugh when I read this comment here "Maui’s a beautiful island that’s full of unbelievable beaches, and old tourists." :rofl:


----------



## katsgarden (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone, for your great tips and information. We have made a decision to rent (thru vrbo) a KaMilo townhome in the Mauna Lani, Kohala Coast community.  We will have access to all the "resort stuff", as well as the "Beach Club" that is a very nice, easy access private beach.  We'll have a car for those of us who want to drive and explore. I'm sure we'll be spending a day in Kona. With just one week, we'll only get a "taste" of the island...but, we'll be together!  Mahalo!


----------



## Chrispee (Jun 9, 2014)

Those KaMilo homes are beautiful!  We toured through there on our last visit.


----------



## katsgarden (Jun 9, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> Those KaMilo homes are beautiful!  We toured through there on our last visit.



Thanks for letting me know that!  Am assuming that the surrounding area is also very nice.  I just finalized the deal tonight. Very excited about it.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 10, 2014)

You'll have a wonderful time.  Enjoy!


----------



## daventrina (Jun 10, 2014)

Blues said:


> Cool video, Dave.  Thanks!
> 
> Do you know the location where they're jumping from the cliff into the water, at around 1:10 to 1:30 in the video?  I'd love to visit there when we go this autumn.
> 
> -Bob



I believe that it is Waioka Pond (click for details) 

As stated in the article, most people shouldn't venture there.
Last week, or so, someone had to be airlifted out of one of the streams after injury jumping in the stream (not sure if it was this one.)

This video:
http://youtu.be/UFWAILYJcmI

clearly demonstrates the dangers of many streams and trails in Hawaii.

BTW: Maui - Paradise was produced by Kristoffer Clark.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 10, 2014)

katsgarden said:


> I'm sure we'll be spending a day in Kona. With just one week, we'll only get a "taste" of the island...but, we'll be together!  Mahalo!



You may want to make use of your visits through Kona to visit Costco and such.
On your visit to Kona be sure to visit Hōnaunau. 

Your base should work well for visiting the north and east coasts. 

While it's a LONG drive from your base, the Volcano is a very unique place to visit, especially if she is putting on a nice show.

Also worth a visit are:
Kaloko-Honokohau National Historical Park
Puukohola Heiau National Historic Site
Lapakahi State Historical Park
‘Akaka Falls State Park
Hapuna Beach State Recreation Area
Kohala Historical Sites State Monument


For some folks ... a lifetime in Hawaii isn't enough 
Think we're those kinda folks


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 10, 2014)

katsgarden said:


> Thanks everyone, for your great tips and information. We have made a decision to rent (thru vrbo) a KaMilo townhome in the Mauna Lani, Kohala Coast community. We will have access to all the "resort stuff", as well as the "Beach Club" that is a very nice, easy access private beach. We'll have a car for those of us who want to drive and explore. I'm sure we'll be spending a day in Kona. With just one week, we'll only get a "taste" of the island...but, we'll be together! Mahalo!


Good for you that you rented your townhome on the Island you wanted to visit in the first place.  We prefer Hilo (rain forest side) where the volcano is and the northern part is beautiful too which is close to you. We went as far as we could drive and ended up at a look-out point but don't remember the name anymore.

I hope that you have the time to visit the volcano NP as it is so unique and the rain forest too. Keep your bathing suit in the car as you'll find the nices places on your way to snorkel or be with the turtles and even dolphins sometimes.  It was wonderful.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 11, 2014)

Just spent the past few hours at A - bay which is in the Waikoloa area right in front of the Marriott. On monday,  Wednesday and Fridays the Ocean Sports rental shack has a special where for $30 per person you can use any and all beach equipment, such as stand up paddle boards, kayaks, water bikes, snorkel equipment, etc.  PLUS,  you can go on unlimited rides on their glass bottom boat and their outrigger canoe. This special is from 10am- 2pm. Great deal since it is normally $30 per 30 minutes for a piece of equipment. Now we are back hanging at the kingsland pool.


----------

